# Video game recommendations plz?



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

*.........*

/.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

You should try *World of Goo*










_The main objective of the game is to get a requisite number of goo balls to a pipe representing the exit. In order to do so, the player must use the goo balls to construct bridges, towers and other structures to overcome gravity and various terrain difficulties such as chasms, hills, spikes or cliffs_


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Mass Effect. Very fun, and you get to say what you want to people (positive or negative lol)

Excellent game, you might need a half decent pc to run it though.

Its not an fps, more of a 3rd person thing. But you also go around talking to people and investigating/interrogating.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

Left 4 Dead, it's a first person shooter but it's really good. You play with 3 team mates who are there to help you stay alive so it's pretty easy as long as you dont play on expert difficulty.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Portal is a fun 10 buck game. it's like a FPS but it's a puzzle game and you use two portal holes to figure out how to get from point A to point B. it's a little short but it's 10 bucks

dont know too many casual-er PC games since i mainly just play FPS's. 

any genre of games you like more than the others?


----------



## Rune (Mar 11, 2009)

There's a ton of games I still play, despite them being really old.  Not sure if you want those or newer titles, though. Here's some newer ones I like.

Sins of a Solar Empire is really good. Also Fallout 3 (it's a FPS/RPG, so you might like that more than a standard FPS). There's also the Penumbra series (FPS-flavored, but it's not too heavy on combat, it's more a horror/adventure game), Assassin's Creed, Bioshock (another FPS, but its very story driven, kinda RPGish but not as much as Fallout 3)....you need a pretty nice computer to run those (except Sins and to some degree Penumbra), but I also know some free ones that take very little to run. Here's a list:

Dwarf Fortress
Chzo Mythos series (5 Days a Stranger, etc)
Notrium
Noctis (you just explore the universe, no fighting or anything beyond managing your fuel for your ship, very relaxing in my opinion)

I have a ton more, especially if you like older stuff (or are ever in the mood to buy something like a Nintendo DS, I have a TON of things to recommend for that system), so feel free to poke me if you want more ideas.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

nightrain said:


> You should try *World of Goo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This game is really good. Its hard to take games like this seriously, because in still pictures they dont look that great.

But in motion, and gameplay. Great stuff.


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

The Sims and Simcity 4 where you create a family or a city and control what happens to it. These games are easy to learn and are very entertaining. The only problem is they're about 5 years old and might not be sold in stores anymore. There is a new version of the Sims called The Sims 2 but you'll need a newer computer to run it.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

VipFuj said:


> Portal is a fun 10 buck game. it's like a FPS but it's a puzzle game and you use two portal holes to figure out how to get from point A to point B. it's a little short but it's 10 bucks


Seconded. Portal is a total masterpiece.

Also if you don't mind a little platforming, you might want to give Psychonauts a shot. Good story, hilarious characters and dialogue, and a overall brilliant concept. It's a few years old now, so it should run on pretty much anything.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Give oblivion a shot, but don't play the vanilla game because it's fail.
Get a few mods like MMM/OOO or frans(google them if you don't know what they are) Also get midas magic and mighty magick(this one revamps all the original spells and makes it worthwile to play a pure mage character)

If you wont get mods, don't get oblivion IMO.
But it's a great experience with the right type of mods.

Morrowind is also great, but it's dated so you might want to add mods that ups the graphics a bit(like better bodies and better faces) 

Both of those games will kill the boredom for hours and hours.

You can also try emulators and play older classics like mario and sonic. Those are always fun.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Logan X said:


> Give oblivion a shot, but don't play the vanilla game because it's fail.
> Get a few mods like MMM/OOO or frans(google them if you don't know what they are) Also get midas magic and mighty magick(this one revamps all the original spells and makes it worthwile to play a pure mage character)
> 
> If you wont get mods, don't get oblivion IMO.
> ...


So Oblivion without mods is a waste of time? I've been wanting to try an RPG before Dragon Age comes out, but I might just skip Oblivion for the Xbox 360 if the basic game isn't that good.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

If you want free and quick pick up games try some at http://www.kongregate.com/


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Planescape: Torment - The greatest RPG ever made.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nameless said:


> Planescape: Torment - The greatest RPG ever made.


Indeed. It's a pity you can't increase the screen resolution like baldur's gate 2.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

Audiosurf is pretty good if you haven't played that yet.

Basically you "Ride Your Music"


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Tristram said:


> Seconded. Portal is a total masterpiece.
> 
> Also if you don't mind a little platforming, you might want to give Psychonauts a shot. Good story, hilarious characters and dialogue, and a overall brilliant concept. It's a few years old now, so it should run on pretty much anything.


Portal is definately worth playing. Short, but brilliant.

Also Psychonauts. Highly underrated game! Well, maybe not from the people who've played it.. but didn't sell anywhere near as much as it deserved to.

I just noticed Beyond Good and Evil is on Steam for cheap too.. i don't know how it holds up today but that was a hidden gem, that's definately worth playing.

Dreamfall - The Longest Journey - adventure game, though it's more like an interactive movie than a game as such. The puzzles and infrequent combat are fairly easy.. it's a good game if you play for the story though.

Darwinia - pretty cool indie strategy game.

Jade Empire - martial arts themed RPG from BioWare (makers of Baldurs Gate and Mass Effect). Perhaps not their best game but i still really enjoyed it.

Most of those above games have fairly lax requirements too so you shouldn't have any trouble running them (don't know how good your computer is).

Also, yeah Left 4 Dead was pretty great, though i burned out on it pretty quick and haven't played it in a while. Really needed more than 4 levels.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

The Total War games. I haven't gotten any total war game after rome total war because my computer can't handle it, but Rome:Total War (it's probably really cheap by now) is easily one of the best games I've ever played. The replay value of it is extremely high.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Any of the broken sword games. (i've completed 1-2 and i'm getting 3 soon)

Its a really great adventure/investigation series.

Broken sword 3 (the sleeping dragon)

http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/adventure...vert&om_clk=gssummary&tag=summary;read-review


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I liked guild wars, don't play much now but it is the only "play for free" mmo that I could manage to play and not get board of in a few days, you do have to pay for the disc, just no monthly online fees.


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

I was just about to write "World of Goo" when someone else did. Fun times!


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Tristram said:


> So Oblivion without mods is a waste of time? I've been wanting to try an RPG before Dragon Age comes out, but I might just skip Oblivion for the Xbox 360 if the basic game isn't that good.


I have it for the 360 and it's fantastic.



Cerberus said:


> The Total War games. I haven't gotten any total war game after rome total war because my computer can't handle it, but Rome:Total War (it's probably really cheap by now) is easily one of the best games I've ever played. The replay value of it is extremely high.


Agreed.

Portal is fantastic and the funniest game I've ever played. Incredible.

Guild Wars is good as well.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

This is my 9th year of playing Counter-Strike. Best game 

You should play it ^_^


----------



## abmoit (May 15, 2009)

Mirror's Edge. Surprised no one has mentioned it yet. Some of the music is ambient and is very calming. I had it for Xbox 360, but I know it's out for the PC. The colors in the game are amazing too.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Rune said:


> Dwarf Fortress


Best. Game. Ever.

Seriously. The game lacks graphics(literally), but it is well made up in gameplay depth.

The only real problem is the fact that it has a fairly steep learning curve.

It's the only game I've ever played where losing is actually fun.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I tried to play Dwarf Fortress but i had no idea what i was doing, even with a guide. Might try it again sometime though, people who get into it seem to like it a lot..


----------



## Gordon2108 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sabreth said:


> Best. Game. Ever.
> 
> Seriously. The game lacks graphics(literally), but it is well made up in gameplay depth.
> 
> ...


Agreed completely. It takes a while to learn it and you need patience to stick with it as you learn, but my god, once you do... its so very worth it.

The depth is ridiculous. Crap I have to go play it now, lol.

I can never seem to stick with one fortress very long though, they do nothing for long periods of time and I get bored and end up flooding them with a river/magma and watching them all react to the horrible doom that awaits them.. which is probably the most interesting part.

For anyone wanting to try this, go read the story "boatmurdered" (look on google, should find it pretty fast). It should motivate you to play the game, also, its a hilarious story. Crazed elephants, blood vomit and severed limbs everywhere, charred landscape from a magma doom pipe, pissed off elves. What else could you want?


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

I recommend the whole Half Life 2 series if you think you have the patience for the annoying Steam thing. 

The new Chronicles of Riddick game is worth getting too and if you like RPGs i'd recommend the Witcher which i finished recently.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

If you're not into FPS games you're best off downloading an emulator for some of the old consoles (ie: Super Nintendo, PS1, etc.) in my opinion.

Other than that, just an echo of what everyone else has said: Portal. It's incredibly easy but it's easily one of the best games put out in the last few years.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

If you like RPG's or strategy, I definitely reccomend Fire Emblem series.

The Godfather is one of my favorite games.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

CircularThinking said:


> If you're not into FPS games you're best off downloading an emulator for some of the old consoles (ie: Super Nintendo, PS1, etc.) in my opinion.


Yeah, gameboyadvance happens to be my favorite emulator at the moment. I've come to realize that graphics really doesn't 'make' a game. I've had more of an enjoyable experience playing GBA games than playing modern games in the last 3-4 years. Plus, GBA games are about 7mb-20mb and you get a heck of a lot of game-time out of them. To Orchid20, give emulators a go, otherwise try Portal (excellent game).


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I enjoy Half Life. Imagine yourself as a secret agent, or under cover commando, and you get to run around a Dystopian future city all stealth and occasionally getting into gun fights. There are underground cells you get to meet up with and I love it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

SoloSage said:


> Yeah, gameboyadvance happens to be my favorite emulator at the moment. I've come to realize that graphics really doesn't 'make' a game. I've had more of an enjoyable experience playing GBA games than playing modern games in the last 3-4 years. Plus, GBA games are about 7mb-20mb and you get a heck of a lot of game-time out of them.


The two Metroid games on this handheld are just great(especially Zero mission) 
I also like Samurai Jack.


----------



## Inuyasha (May 21, 2009)

Wow you guys mentioned some pretty good games! Mass Effect was a beautiful masterpeice of space and fantasy. Left 4 Dead is a great Zombie type game (Though its "infected" not Zombies) it doesnt take great skill to pop off a few heads! hehe

Counter Strike isnt as fun, I mean it is but. You cant tell the difference between a hacker and a well skilled player, players are also extremely rude, and porn sprays or tags (pictures you can upload and basicly _glue_ to the wall of any texture in the game)

Portal is a thinking game, very awesome, a really cute small storyline as well.

Hope you have blast, I know I sure did when I played these games.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Excitebots for Wii is the most fun I've had playing a videogame in years.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Another note: If you're willing to get over the "lameness" of the Pokemon GBA games, it can become the most addictive game ever. There's something about running through grass and finding creatures to catch thats absolutely mesmerizing — the only game I've ever played for 10 hours straight...


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I recommend shadow hearts, just beat it a couple days ago and loved it, about to start the second one soon hopefully.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Portal!


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

SoloSage said:


> Another note: If you're willing to get over the "lameness" of the Pokemon GBA games, it can become the most addictive game ever. There's something about running through grass and finding creatures to catch thats absolutely mesmerizing - the only game I've ever played for 10 hours straight...


Pokemon is awesome


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

My PC is pretty old so I can only recommend older games

Fallout 1, 2 & 3. 

F.E.A.R 

Rome: Total War, Medieval Total War 2

Morrowind (IMO alot better than Oblivion story/gameplay/immersion wise.)

Neverwinter Nights 2 + expansions

This is an oldie, but I love it, still play. Close Combat 4 Battle of the Bulge. Close Combat 2 Operation Market Garden is pretty good also. 

And MMORPG wise, EVE Online, major expansion just got released for it.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm a little way through playing Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic, it is pretty good.


----------

